# Two chamber Hydroponic setup (Ogof)



## Stoney Bud (Feb 3, 2006)

Ogof said:
			
		

> Ok man, you'll need timers for your flowering area light and here's what you need for hoses and parts.
> 
> 1. If you're going to use the two grow chamber method, you'll need 4ea. 1 inch bulkhead fittings. Here's the LINK. That's the same price I've found them everywhere else. You need this kind because it has a "stone gaurd" and a hose fitting that comes with it. The stone gaurd keeps your media from entering either of the lines and fouling the pump.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ogof (Feb 3, 2006)

No problem with the CAD drawings. I will work on it and we can tweak them for posting here on the forum.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 3, 2006)

Ogof said:
			
		

> No problem with the CAD drawings. I will work on it and we can tweak them for posting here on the forum.


Cool man. Like I said, we can just delete the ones that aren't finals. Everyone gets to see the setup that way.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 3, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Cool man. Like I said, we can just delete the ones that aren't finals. Everyone gets to see the setup that way.


The bottom feed lines look like this:

This side goes to the resevoir ----+----|

The dotted lines are the hose. The solid line on the left is a 4way fitting and the one on the right is a tee, both go to the grow chambers in my setup.


----------

